
Intel Acquires Artificial Intelligence Chipmaker Habana Labs - rrss
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20191216005167/en/Intel-Acquires-Artificial-Intelligence-Chipmaker-Habana-Labs
======
rrss
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21803574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21803574).

